# Dash Cams- Anyone Got One?



## Guest (Feb 16, 2018)

I am going to get a dash cam. I have been looking at them for some time. Do you have one? If so, what make and model and is it any good?

Any dash cam knowledge would be appreciated.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I've been meaning to get one too but haven't. 

I think the rear facing one might be useful as well in addition to the dash cam.

The cameras are useful because proving liability determines your right to commence a tort MVA claim against the at fault driver otherwise you will only get accident benefits from your own insurer and they will initially put you in the minor injury category (max $3,500 med/rehab) even if you are in broken pieces; you will then have to hire someone to chase them for money to pay for med/rehab etc. 

Insurance companies consider the mere fact that you are bringing any kind of MVA claim to be prima facie evidence of fraud. The current Ontario government is of the same view and they have enabled this mess with their revisions to the legislation.

There is also a $38,000.00 deductible for general damages - which means the insurer does not have to pay the first 38K of an award for same.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

dashcam and a gun, never leave home without it


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2018)

I have been reading up on them. Some of the features I want are:

-Front and rear cameras
-High res
-When using the 2 cameras, some drop the resolution down, so they are not true 1080p - Not this.
-I would like the front camera to be able to swivel to be able to point it at a cop when stopped.
-A screen would be nice. Some of the best ones are made by Blackvue, but they have no screens.
-A screen and wireless would be good. Wireless lets you transfer files to your phone and also change settings with your phone.
-Takes higher capacity flash cards. Most do 32gigs, but now some do 128, which gives 8-13 hrs record time.
-A good system to tell you if the unit is actually working or not. Many do not, so you may think you are filming but you are not.
-Easily moved from vehicle to vehicle. I don't want to have to buy one for every car I own. I can see buying extra cables, but some are stuck to the window.
-A good warranty and not some rebranded China unit that has no N American representation.
-Has motion detection for parked mode, and a good battery.
-Is able to withstand high and low temperatures.
-Built in GPS.
-Extra long cables built in with well designed plugs for installation.
-The option to time and speed etc. stamp the video. Some will not let you turn this off.

Have I missed anything?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

vadsy said:


> dashcam and a gun, never leave home without it


Family member in Flarriduh sent me a text moaning and groaning about all the violence where he lives - I said do what everyone else does; get a gun, learn how to use it and keep your back to the wall ... lol


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> -I would like the front camera to be able to swivel to be able to point it at a cop when stopped.


Just from curiosity, are you having a problem with cops out there in the colonies and getting stopped enough so that it's an issue?

Where I live, the civilian population are more likely to a problem than the cops and that's not taking a pro law and order position it's just the way it is. Cops here don't need you and the expect the same ... lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Just from curiosity, are you having a problem with cops out there in the colonies and getting stopped enough so that it's an issue?
> 
> Where I live, the civilian population are more likely to a problem than the cops and that's not taking a pro law and order position it's just the way it is. Cops here don't need you and the expect the same ... lol


Not really. I just watch a lot of YouTube videos of cops and victims and the camera is really good at stopping the cops from going rogue. Also going through yellow lights and getting a ticket, camera saves you. Cops will make up stuff, and when you go to court, the court uses the theory that they trust the cops to do their job, so they will not call a cop a liar and let you off without video evidence. When it is your word against a cop, you go to jail. Also the cameras will film when you are stopped. The good ones will be recording a 10-30 second clip all the time, so when someone hits you when you are parked and the motion triggers the camera to record it will have 10-30 seconds before the impact.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, there's good reasons to have the camera.

HTA offenses are strict liability which means if a cop says you did something that's good enough unless you can introduce evidence to the contrary.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

got one, haven't installed it yet


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2018)

bolero said:


> got one, haven't installed it yet


What camera do you have?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I found a review somewhere and this got good ratings

VIOFO A119

actually bought it a couple months ago but it's been to cold outside to mess around with the install, haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2018)

bolero said:


> I found a review somewhere and this got good ratings
> 
> VIOFO A119
> 
> actually bought it a couple months ago but it's been to cold outside to mess around with the install, haha


I have been watching this channel- Car Cam Central
Car Cam Central






There is an updated version of the VIOFO A119 and the changes are reviewed here:
Viofo A119 Review - Amazing Value Dash Camera


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have considered getting one with all the crazy things I have seen people do while driving...


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

edited


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

edited


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I watched both those videos...and NEITHER of you should be behind the wheel of a vehicle. At the very least, neither of you showed the maturity or common sense to have the privilege of driving.


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

I've had my The Original Dash Cam (TODC) for just under 3 years now. I turn it on every time I get in the car because you never know. The only upgrade I've done to it was to increase the memory card size from 8 Gb to 32 Gb. It has a day and night setting, with the standard setting being day time. A simple push of a button changes it into night mode. I haven't looked at any of the camera video in a couple of years because I haven't needed to, but the last time I inserted the memory card into my desktop to view the video I was quite pleased with the quality of the video and audio that it had captured.

I've been tempted to buy another one that's got dual cameras both with high res capture, GPS, and all the goodies. TODC send me email specials when they have them and their top of the line dash cam is on for only $99.99 I might buy one.

TD


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

JBFairthorne said:


> I watched both those videos...and NEITHER of you should be behind the wheel of a vehicle. At the very least, neither of you showed the maturity or common sense to have the privilege of driving.


I'm sorry, did I give you the impression that I give a shit about your opinion? Neither the cops nor the insurance company batted an eyelash over my driving


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I haven’t watched the vid but now I’m looking forward to it. 


PS- hope this is the next fight thread


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2018)

vadsy said:


> I haven’t watched the vid but now I’m looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> PS- hope this is the next fight thread


It's more like a driver's safety video.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

All the ones I’ve looked at were too big or had crappy specs. I want something small running 1080p on a loop with a microSD card for storage. Mount it in or behind the rear view mirror so it doesn’t clog my view. If I ever need it I can pull the microSD and view it on my computer. The screen shot needs to include date/time/speed and g force. All for $100-200. Let me know if you find something similar.

*the video can hang you as easily as the other guy. Drive like you’re being recorded. because you are.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2018)

BSTheTech said:


> All the ones I’ve looked at were too big or had crappy specs. I want something small running 1080p on a loop with a microSD card for storage. Mount it in or behind the rear view mirror so it doesn’t clog my view. If I ever need it I can pull the microSD and view it on my computer. The screen shot needs to include date/time/speed and g force. All for $100-200. Let me know if you find something similar.
> 
> *the video can hang you as easily as the other guy. Drive like you’re being recorded. because you are.


I think the VIOFO A119 V2 would fit your needs. I am not sure about the micro sd but it takes 64 gigs (128 claimed by car cam central. Be sure to get the V2, and the gps mount. $117 CAD.

https://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=sr_pg_1...9&keywords=VIOFO®+A119&ie=UTF8&qid=1518899298


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

knight_yyz said:


> I'm sorry, did I give you the impression that I give a shit about your opinion? Neither the cops nor the insurance company batted an eyelash over my driving


This is just the type of reply I would expect from someone with an "I'm the only person in the world that matters" attitude, clearly demonstrated by the driving in the video. There MAY come a time when you actually "get it" and recognize this type of behaviour for what it is, reckless, dangerous and selfish...among other things. I don't expect that time to be any time soon though.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Player99 said:


> I think the VIOFO A119 V2 would fit your needs. I am not sure about the micro sd but it takes 64 gigs (128 claimed by car cam central. Be sure to get the V2, and the gps mount. $117 CAD.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=sr_pg_1?rh=n:667823011,k:VIOFO®+A119&keywords=VIOFO®+A119&ie=UTF8&qid=1518899298


That’s getting there. Still too big. Don’t need a screen.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2018)

BSTheTech said:


> That’s getting there. Still too big. Don’t need a screen.


That is really small.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I to have been looking lately we have a new thing out here on the west side some guys screams and taps your window and says that you hit him with your car/truck whatever and then tells you he doesn't want you to call the cops but will forget about it if you give him cash sound suspicious right and god help you if you called the cops anyway you could get beat up. ship


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2018)

Some online reviews:


Dash Cams: Coming to a Dashboard Near You

Best Dash Cams 2018: 12 of the best dashboard cameras | Trusted Reviews


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I bought an imitation go-pro on black friday. when i bought my new truck i was getting high beamed a lot because new vehicles have stupidly bright lights, and this ones been lifted a tad so if you're in a car i'm legitimately blinding you. I was hoping to catch the look of pure anguish on the persons face when i flash my highbeams back, but no such luck...standard lighting and shutter speed blur rules apply, you're not likely to get anything of enjoyable quality without the 500$+ models


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> Insurance counted that incident as 3 separate incidents. The first tap/hit on purpose when I tried to pass him, then when he skids across the front of the car, and the 3rd is when I purposely rear ended him but insurance thought it was the dude braking on purpose so i didn't argue. So because this was 3 accidents, you guessed it, 3 deductibles. 37k damage to the car. Had to pay uninsured drivers deductibles (thank god) so it cost me 300 bucks.


LOL. "Purposely rear ended him". Fuck off superhero. He braked hard and you didn't react in time. How the fuck is that not following too close and dangerous driving. You are 99% as crazy as that guy. What insurance company is this?


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, so many moronic drivers on this thread gloating about it. This is why we can’t have nice things.

If you “intentionally rear end someone,” you’re a criminal as defined in HTA. If you lie to insurance about it, you’ve committed fraud, also criminal. (P.S. don’t even think about asking me to find the explicit section of HTA that states “no driver shall use a vehicle to intentionally rear end another vehicle, even if they really want to”)

If your headlights, stock or not, are blinding oncoming drivers and instead of dealing with that you buy a camera to “see the look on their face” when you prove yourself “right”, you are a sociopath, at the very least.

Jeezus people ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2018)

LexxM3 said:


> Wow, so many moronic drivers on this thread gloating about it. This is why we can’t have nice things.
> 
> If you “intentionally rear end someone,” you’re a criminal as defined in HTA. If you lie to insurance about it, you’ve committed fraud, also criminal. (P.S. don’t even think about asking me to find the explicit section of HTA that states “no driver shall use a vehicle to intentionally rear end another vehicle, even if they really want to”)
> 
> ...


That's like bringing a 200 watt Marshall to a cafe gig.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

finally watched the vid, wow, @knight_yyz you're nuts and I probably wouldn't have posted this if it was me but good on you for being braver, that was some super shitty road rage on your behalf and it sucks they tell folks like you that somehow you're in the right


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Player99 said:


> That's like bringing a 200 watt Marshall to a cafe gig.


Sorry @Player99. To get back on track of your thread, those two (or three, if I were to interpret the “like”) provide exceptionally compelling evidence and reasons for capable dash/back cams in our cars. Let’s roll on with the main topic ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2018)

LexxM3 said:


> Sorry @Player99. To get back on track of your thread, those two (or three, if I were to interpret the “like”) provide exceptionally compelling evidence and reasons for capable dash/back cams in our cars. Let’s roll on with the main topic ...


Sounds good. 

I have looked at a couple of cheaper feature rich dcams that get good article reviews, but if you want to get a good idea, go to Amazon.com and check out the reviews there. You can click on the lower star rated reviews and read just the bad or low rated reviews. It changed my mind about a cam I was ready to buy.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'd love to see other peoples reactions after an asshole in a stolen car hits your 3 week old SUV on purpose then takes off


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2018)

BSTheTech said:


> *the video can hang you as easily as the other guy. Drive like you’re being recorded. because you are.


I wonder if any dash cams have password protection and file encryption so the cops or anyone else cannot access it if you don't want them to.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Mine has a spot to put an actual tiny luggage size keyed lock on it. SD card is not removable with the lock on. Sorry I keep the key at home

Some have wifi capabilities to send the video to your home computer, or send the info to a cloud. Bur I'm not sure if those methods keep the files on the SD card or if you have a choice to delete after sending.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2018)

knight_yyz said:


> Mine has a spot to put an actual tiny luggage size keyed lock on it. SD card is not removable with the lock on.


Which model?

It needs to be encrypted though. Locking the card in the machine won't stop anyone.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Pretty sure all Blackvue models have a latch for a tiny lock.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

As for encryption, I think you'll have to wait a few years. People want it but it isn't available at this time. I'm pretty sure it is against the law for a cop to confiscate your dash cam. If you're really worried don't tell them you have one.

After a quick google search, it looks like the only time an officer can seize your camera is if your vehicle was involved in a crime. So if you are speeding it is not a criminal offense so they cannot legally seize your cam


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> I wonder if any dash cams have password protection and file encryption so the cops or anyone else cannot access it if you don't want them to.


Police could seize the camera if it is part of a criminal investigation. Some driving offenses are CCC and not HTA. So it depends on what happened; running a stop sign not likely, dangerous driving causing death very likely take your camera.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Can they seize it if you were involved in a accident. I know we have seen several news stories about how it has helped innocent drivers have their claims reversed ( they were blamed for the accident ) it seems we have certain incidents where it seems you are held responsible when they claim ( the other driver you backed into them or something along those lines ) I to am looking at having one installed just for that reason ( insurance is starting to get real expensive ).


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Ship of fools said:


> Can they seize it if you were involved in a accident. I know we have seen several news stories about how it has helped innocent drivers have their claims reversed ( they were blamed for the accident ) it seems we have certain incidents where it seems you are held responsible when they claim ( the other driver you backed into them or something along those lines ) I to am looking at having one installed just for that reason ( insurance is starting to get real expensive ).


When you are talking about claims its usually more on the civil law side and involves insurance companies rather than criminal code or HTA charges heard in court. While insurance systems are different in BC and Ontario nevertheless the cops generally don't concern themselves with the civil case in MVAs and would be unlikely to seize evidence to that end.

I think that having a camera to protect against false insurance claims is the bigger issue. Insurance matters could cost you a lot more money than just the fine for running a stop sign. For example, fault is a condition for bringing an MVA lawsuit in Ontario. If you have minimum liability coverage on your policy and the claim against you is above that number then you are paying the excess over and above the policy limit if the claims sticks. If you can establish that the plaintiff driver was 100% at fault for the accident then that person never had the right to sue you in the first place and they are now responsible for your costs (or your insurance company's costs) of defending the action in the first place.

Could be the difference between losing your house which is a bit more than having to pay a ticket for something that you maybe didn't do.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Police can't confiscate what they don't know about. You don't have to show the cops the video at the scene unless you violated the Criminal code and they ask for it. Especially if you are charged, you have a right to speak to a lawyer don't forget, so if you are asked for your camera and don't want to give it up, lawyer up. My camera is almost invisible except for the LED light when it comes on. Black camera in front of a black mirror, the black mirror also has a large black plastic box which houses some stuff I don't know about so when you look at my car you see a lot of black at the mirror. Can't see the camera unless you are specifically looking for it. 

Some cameras may even need proprietary software to run the video. I know with mine it does not show a lot of info that is available unless you use the software that is on the actual SD card. I cannot see GPS info if I put the chip in my phone, but if I run the software the GPS stuff pops up. I cannot install the software on my android as it is PC based.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Assuming they know about the camera and actually want it for some significant matter they could seize it pending a warrant. If you have a decent car and the stuff that usually goes along with it (like a job, place to live etc.) and can afford to buy cameras you probably won't qualify for legal aid so you'd have to pay for legal representation to fight about it. Although with all these things it comes down to the particular facts and circumstances that you find yourself in and that would determine whatever steps you take.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2018)

take the bus.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I use a PapaGo 220. I've had it now for about a year and a half. It works well but I'm sure there are better models you can get with more pixel detail for $100 or so.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Bty, you are not allowed to have your dash cam running when crossing the border. Its not public property so you cannot record.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

actually out here you are required to inform RCMP for any accident over ( this is stupid ) $1000.00 and because we are now under NDP ( even though they were never elected they stole the province from the Liberals with Green party's help ) they are legislating caps on claims not sure how deep that will run to be honest. Even a scratch seems to come close especially for our high end drivers. I might be wrong but I think they did go after a few who had made false claims.Insurance really bites thats for sure no matter where you live.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

LexxM3 said:


> If your headlights, stock or not, are blinding oncoming drivers and instead of dealing with that you buy a camera to “see the look on their face” when you prove yourself “right”, you are a sociopath, at the very least.


Well, i bought the camera for work purposes, but tried it out as a dash cam and got blurry results. 

Does highbeaming people who highbeam me first make me a sociopath? the road is full of them then. If you think there's even a little chance of me "dealing with" my headlights at my own expense you're dreaming. take it up with GM if you have a problem with how amazingly i can see at night.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

A big problem is people altering their vehicles (ie. lift kit) and not performing the required safety modifications, whether it be re-aiming headlights or adding fender flares for oversized tires.
If you had your headlights re-aimed, there is not much more I can think of that you could do. If you haven't, please do so.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2018)

mike_oxbig said:


> Does highbeaming people who highbeam me first make me a sociopath?


No burying the bodies in your back yard does.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Ship of fools said:


> actually out here you are required to inform RCMP for any accident over ( this is stupid ) $1000.00 and because we are now under NDP ( even though they were never elected they stole the province from the Liberals with Green party's help ) they are legislating caps on claims not sure how deep that will run to be honest. Even a scratch seems to come close especially for our high end drivers. I might be wrong but I think they did go after a few who had made false claims.Insurance really bites thats for sure no matter where you live.


LOL just because you don't know how the political system works doesn't mean anybody "stole" the province.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2018)

Some dcam reviewed and rated:

The Best Dash Cam


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> After a quick google search, it looks like the only time an officer can seize your camera is if your vehicle was involved in a crime. So if you are speeding it is not a criminal offense so they cannot legally seize your cam


Legally, you mean....that isn’t the way things always go down.
Toronto police threaten to seize phone of man lawfully filming arrest | Toronto Star
James Bishop suing Toronto police and YMCA over ‘violent’ arrest | Toronto Star


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2018)

Diablo said:


> Legally, you mean....that isn’t the way things always go down.
> Toronto police threaten to seize phone of man lawfully filming arrest | Toronto Star
> James Bishop suing Toronto police and YMCA over ‘violent’ arrest | Toronto Star


Canadian cops do not care about rights or the law. The courts, if you can afford the thousands in legal fees, most likely won't uphold the law and decide in favour of the officer. So the only protection against illegal seizure would be encryption that they cannot easily crack.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Canadian cops do not care about rights or the law. The courts, if you can afford the thousands in legal fees, most likely won't uphold the law and decide in favour of the officer. So the only protection against illegal seizure would be encryption that they cannot easily crack.


unfortunately, when it comes to unscrupulous cops, while that solves the use of your own evidence against you, it does not ensure you will have access to use it yourself if it is taken from your posession.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> So the only protection against illegal seizure would be encryption that they cannot easily crack.


If they wanted the information badly enough they could get a court order validating seizure and compelling production of the encryption code; if you don't comply with the order you will be in contempt of court and remanded in custody until you cough up the code. Another one you might like is that Ontario courts have ordered plaintiffs in MVA cases to allow the insurance defense to access the plaintiff's FB page to see what they've been up to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2018)

Wardo said:


> If they wanted the information badly enough they could get a court order validating seizure and compelling production of the encryption code; if you don't comply with the order you will be in contempt of court and remanded in custody until you cough up the code. Another one you might like is that Ontario courts have ordered plaintiffs in MVA cases to allow the insurance defense to access the plaintiff's FB page to see what they've been up to.


As well vehicles now have their own on board computers that track stuff.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> As well vehicles now have their own on board computers that track stuff.


Yeah, and they can ask for those as well goes to spoilation of evidence if not preserved.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, and they can ask for those as well goes to spoilation of evidence if not preserved.


Torch your car before the cops arrive.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Torch your car before the cops arrive.


Yeah, it’s always better to err on the side of caution in these matters.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

jb welder said:


> A big problem is people altering their vehicles (ie. lift kit) and not performing the required safety modifications, whether it be re-aiming headlights or adding fender flares for oversized tires.
> If you had your headlights re-aimed, there is not much more I can think of that you could do. If you haven't, please do so.


I do agree, but in my case the lift is from the factory, I haven't altered anything in the lifting/lighting regards. 

I've stood in front of the things, they're not pleasant to look at. but the rules of the road state that if you attempt to use your highbeams to accuse another of using their highbeams, you are fully responsible for whatever the opposing motorists high beam button does. If you're right it goes down to low beams and you drive away thinking "ya that's right bitch". If you're wrong, you'll be seeing purple for a while and that's completely your own misjudgement's fault


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2018)

mike_oxbig said:


> I do agree, but in my case the lift is from the factory, I haven't altered anything in the lifting/lighting regards.
> 
> I've stood in front of the things, they're not pleasant to look at. but the rules of the road state that if you attempt to use your highbeams to accuse another of using their highbeams, you are fully responsible for whatever the opposing motorists high beam button does. If you're right it goes down to low beams and you drive away thinking "ya that's right bitch". If you're wrong, you'll be seeing purple for a while and that's completely your own misjudgement's fault


Do I have this correct? You are not looking for a solution to your super bright lights blinding everyone that has to drive by you? Ultimate karma may bite you if you blind a driver who then hits you head on. You will be right. Dead right. Why not find a solution to the problem YOU have created for every other driver on the road?


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Player99 said:


> Do I have this correct? You are not looking for a solution to your super bright lights blinding everyone that has to drive by you? Ultimate karma may bite you if you blind a driver who then hits you head on. You will be right. Dead right. Why not find a solution to the problem YOU have created for every other driver on the road?


No, I'm not. I've driven past many cops who didn't even bat an eye (maybe they couldn't idk) led lights are annoying when you're lined up in the focal point for a short time but they are the future, most new vehicles have them and that's not going to change.

If your eyesight is so bad that having a flash of light hit your face makes you go into oncoming traffic you shouldn't be driving.

But I digress

It happens often enough that I can recognize that they're uncomfortable to some, but I feel like you're thinking of me as an albertan douche bag with an 8" lifted diesel and a skidoo on the back who leaves a wake of smoke and crashed cars behind him. That's not me. I drive a barely bigger than average truck that I need for work. If you have a problem with it you have a problem with almost every new vehicle post 2015 and a fair chunk of the ones prior.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2018)

mike_oxbig said:


> No, I'm not. I've driven past many cops who didn't even bat an eye (maybe they couldn't idk) led lights are annoying when you're lined up in the focal point for a short time but they are the future, most new vehicles have them and that's not going to change.
> 
> If your eyesight is so bad that having a flash of light hit your face makes you go into oncoming traffic you shouldn't be driving.
> 
> ...


Blaming the victim. Nice.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Call it what you want, I'm not taking any offence. you're not mad at me you're mad at the automotive industry.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2018)

mike_oxbig said:


> Call it what you want, I'm not taking any offence. you're not mad at me you're mad at the automotive industry.


I'm not mad at anyone. It would be considerate to get the beams lowered.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

When a cop asks you if you have a camera, remember you have the right to remain silent. Anything you say can and will be.... You do not have to answer any questions except to identify yourself. I don't give a crap if I am under arrest or not, I just turn resting bitch face/asshole face on, it drives cops crazy when you refuse to answer but it is your right. And if it is on camera/audio?, even better. LOL


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

No I know how the political system works 64 years old so I have learnt a thing or two the majority voted Liberal leaving NDP out but with this stupid green party they decided that working with the NDP would be easier ha ha they got screwed over by them ( NDP that is ) and now the just got rid of MSP premiums and are making the business community pay for that I wonder how many will leave BC.
But getting back to dash cams are any of them HD and I wonder do you have to take them out to download video and wow Wardo that's kind of scary that the courts can do that ( I am not a facebook user ) but I guess these days everything is fair game. ship


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

knight_yyz said:


> When a cop asks you if you have a camera, remember you have the right to remain silent. Anything you say can and will be.... You do not have to answer any questions except to identify yourself. I don't give a crap if I am under arrest or not, I just turn resting bitch face/asshole face on, it drives cops crazy when you refuse to answer but it is your right. And if it is on camera/audio?, even better. LOL


I'm guessing you've had the odd run in and are sticking it to the man?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Player99 said:


> It would be considerate to get the beams lowered.


There's a bit more to this I'd say. The headlight output, design, etc. if from the factory are all preset as is the angle of the beam. Not much you can do. If you've raised your vehicle and/or have after market headlights than yeah, you need to follow what the law allows. One can only hope the majority complies.
There is also the circumstance if you have a loaded vehicle, particularly a truck, that causes the back end to squat thereby raising the beam angle. Little one can do here either. Some manufacturers now have a method to adjust the beam angle in cases like this but it's not universal.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If a cop is nice to me off the bat I'll cooperate but if they start off being an asshole.... Sorry but I know my rights and I make sure they now that I know. They can't arrest you for saying nothing


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

knight_yyz said:


> If a cop is nice to me off the bat I'll cooperate but if they start off being an asshole.... Sorry but I know my rights and I make sure they now that I know. They can't arrest you for saying nothing


Funny, cops are people first and then, well, cops. Are you expecting them to act like a travel agent, all toothy smiles like? They're pulling you over or have a road check for a reason and it's likely not because you're driving defensively.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Some cops treat people with respect and others don't. Most of them think they deserve respect because they have a uniform. Respect is earned not given. If I'm doing 10 over the limit and a cop acts like an asshole he will get asshole right back at him. Simple as that. There's no reason for a cop being a dick unless you resist arrest. If he's pissed off at a doing his job he should be looking for a new job


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2018)

Here's a cool unit. It has a 1080p front dash cam and a 720 rear, but the rear is also a back up camera if you hook it up to the brake lights.

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B071ZYV35G


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

mike_oxbig said:


> I feel like you're thinking of me as an albertan douche bag with an 8" lifted diesel and a skidoo on the back who leaves a wake of smoke and crashed cars behind him. That's not me. I drive a barely bigger than average truck that I need for work.


Very pleased to hear this. Substitute skidoo for welder or toolbox and I see a lot of those on the road. As you say, they usually have a particular license plate 'country'. 
Honest question though, do you thing the dealer/factory adjusts the lights after installing the lift or are they clueless?


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

jb welder said:


> Very pleased to hear this. Substitute skidoo for welder or toolbox and I see a lot of those on the road. As you say, they usually have a particular license plate 'country'.
> Honest question though, do you thing the dealer/factory adjusts the lights after installing the lift or are they clueless?


you know, i went to take a picture last night to show how "not bad" they are, and this happened










you guys have inspired me, i'll see about getting them adjusted...but i don' think it will help, it's mostly a general "death to everything in this direction" setup they went for.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2018)

mike_oxbig said:


> you know, i went to take a picture last night to show how "not bad" they are, and this happened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe there are some 3rd party solutions or even DIY hacks that will tone them down without screwing with your visibility. 

Thanks for looking into it. My faith in humanity meter went up a notch.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mike_oxbig said:


> you know, i went to take a picture last night to show how "not bad" they are, and this happened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they look fine, nothing wrong with them, don't sacrifice your visibility just because someone complains


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> My faith in humanity meter went up a notch.


I'll have to see what I can do about restoring the _status quo_ ... lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2018)

vadsy said:


> they look fine, nothing wrong with them, don't sacrifice your visibility just because someone complains


It's easy to know. If you are driving with your low beams on and people keep flashing their highs at you because you think you have your high beams on, then it might be worth looking into. I have a small sports car and those brights are totally blinding. In my full size van still bad, but not totally blinding like the sports car.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> It's easy to know. If you are driving with your low beams on and people keep flashing their highs at you because you think you have your high beams on, then it might be worth looking into. I have a small sports car and those brights are totally blinding. In my full size van still bad, but not totally blinding like the sports car.


sounds like the problem is your car


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2018)

vadsy said:


> sounds like the problem is your car


Yes it is low to the ground. Like many many other small cars.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

update....i did make an appointment at GM, asked them if i was getting highbeamed all night long because maybe they didn't adjust my lights after the lift was installed. they checked, said it was set to standard level. showed me how to adjust it myself, so i put it down a bit more when i got home. it still looked like this:










and after taking a test drive around the block i found that moving them down even that much made medium range objects no longer illuminated.

They were adjusted properly. they're just bright.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Brighter headlamps could get you into hot trouble

IMO, unless used strictly for off-roading, I don’t think lights should be modded. I see ppl do it all the time, but It’s too hard to ascertain if they are appropriate for use on public roads. I doubt mechanics get any training on that, or could be bothered.
I get why in rural areas, additional lighting may be required. LED light bars are great for that.


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

I've been thinking about getting one for a long time.. Not for defending myself against police or tickets or anything, I've never had a problem there and don't do any type of aggressive driving whatsoever anymore.. But I've always thought with the amount of ignorant/idiotic driving I witness on a regular basis in the Hamilton area(linc/redhill/wilson st in Ancaster/etc) I could put together little montages and get rich on youtube


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hammerstein said:


> I've been thinking about getting one for a long time.. Not for defending myself against police or tickets or anything, I've never had a problem there and don't do any type of aggressive driving whatsoever anymore.. But I've always thought with the amount of ignorant/idiotic driving I witness on a regular basis in the Hamilton area(linc/redhill/wilson st in Ancaster/etc) I could put together little montages and get rich on youtube


Funny you say that...I was once taking my sports car out for a summer drive to meet a friend for lunch...I exited the highway in a rather spiritted way, but not crazy fast. a teen in a Honda came up behind me and in my mirror I saw him flip on his dashcam. I chuckled thinking he probably thinks I'm going to do something really stupid and wants to post it on worldstar hiphop or something lol...he would have been disappointed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2018)

Diablo said:


> Funny you say that...I was once taking my sports car out for a summer drive to meet a friend for lunch...I exited the highway in a rather spiritted way, but not crazy fast. a teen in a Honda came up behind me and in my mirror I saw him flip on his dashcam. I chuckled thinking he probably thinks I'm going to do something really stupid and wants to post it on worldstar hiphop or something lol...he would have been disappointed.


What sports car do you have?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Player99 said:


> What sports car do you have?


a red one, of course!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2018)

Diablo said:


> a red one, of course!


Sporty.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2018)

Diablo said:


> a red one, of course!


I have a black one.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Sporty.


looks like most of your threads.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Player99 said:


> I have a black one.


nice...I'm not really a StanceNation kind of guy but looks like you've put a lot of work into that and the paint looks phenomenal!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2018)

Diablo said:


> nice...I'm not really a StanceNation kind of guy but looks like you've put a lot of work into that and the paint looks phenomenal!


Not mine. Mine is the same colour but stock. Sort of a Corolla with a spoiler.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

How many more years til you get your licence?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2018)

jb welder said:


> How many more years til you get your licence?


I don't need a license. I am a traveler. A license is required only if you are conducting commerce.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Diablo said:


> Funny you say that...I was once taking my sports car out for a summer drive to meet a friend for lunch...I exited the highway in a rather spiritted way, but not crazy fast. a teen in a Honda came up behind me and in my mirror I saw him flip on his dashcam. I chuckled thinking he probably thinks I'm going to do something really stupid and wants to post it on worldstar hiphop or something lol...he would have been disappointed.


Yep, there seems to be no end of people who can afford a mid-engine car but cannot control the 'balanced handling' of it, being so used to understeering slugs that we are. Lots of videos of those cars snapping on them, while they were expecting a benign reaction. I'm glad you're not one of them - I don't want to see your car in those clips on youtube, thanks very much.

The list of people (Pele Lindbergh being one of the most famous) bitten by drop-throttle oversteer in a 911 is huge. 


We are just discovering that all of BC (that pays into our govt insurance) were lucky enough to pay close to a $1M to repair an F40 that some guy wrapped around a tree - single vehicle incident, I understand. Being as the car was only worth $700,000, perhaps they should have written it off (as sad as that would be). I guess we should be happy that he is better at litigation (and hopefully surgery) than he is at driving.

Surgeon demands ICBC pay out nearly $1M for wrecked Ferrari


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2018)

Update: I bought a Viofo a119 V2 with the lense filter, GPS, and suction mount.

It seems to be a really good cam for a little over $100. Here is a video that sold me on it as a really cheap option. The Top Blackvue DR900S costs about $650, and the picture is superior, but the Viofo A119 is a close 2nd.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2018)

This is the link to buy it on Amazon.ca. 

VIOFO A119 V2 Dash Camera GPS Logger & CPL 2018 Edition (OCD Tronic Certified): Amazon.ca: Cell Phones & Accessories

The vendor sells it with different options. I got the camera, the glare filter, the GPS and the suction mount. I won't use the GPS because apparently insurance companies will use the data to deny claims even if you are just 3 km over the speed limit. But it allows for a top power plug where the camera has a side plug. The GPS mount cannot be used with the suction mount. The suction mount was bought from the same vendor but a separate item. The camera comes with all the plugs and surface mount 3M tape etc. needed. The next thing I will get is a battery monitor saver device that is required for parking mode. The power comes from the fuse panel, and won't shut off when the car is turned off. It also will monitor the battery and stop powering the camera when it detects the battery is getting low. For now I will power it from the lighter and move it between my 2 vehicles until I get another one. I would like a dual cam with from and rear cameras. A 3rd camera monitoring the side would be nice as well, but this gets expensive.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I i stalled. Viofo last summer. It works great. The only compliant (minor) is that it’s awkward pulling the sd ram card out .

Bu the picture is awesome and it just works with no muss or fuss.

Installation was simple.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Got me a brand spankin' new Toyota Tacoma last week (I've had one before and loved it, hope this one is as good) and it came with a GoPro camera mount next to the centre rear view mirror. Never really considered a dash cam until now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2018)

Mooh said:


> Got me a brand spankin' new Toyota Tacoma last week (I've had one before and loved it, hope this one is as good) and it came with a GoPro camera mount next to the centre rear view mirror. Never really considered a dash cam until now.


Dashcams have a bunch of features a GoPro won't have.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2018)

Milkman said:


> I i stalled. Viofo last summer. It works great. The only compliant (minor) is that it’s awkward pulling the sd ram card out .
> 
> Bu the picture is awesome and it just works with no muss or fuss.
> 
> Installation was simple.


Do you know which version? a18, a119, a119 v2, a199s, a119pro, a129...? I got the a119 v2.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mine is the A119 V2


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Dashcams have a bunch of features a GoPro won't have.


Good to know, thanks. I haven't researched it yet. Frankly, I didn't notice the mount until after I bought the truck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Mine is the A119 V2


That's the one I just ordered. Good to know you like it. Did you wire it into the fuse panel?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Player99 said:


> That's the one I just ordered. Good to know you like it. Did you wire it into the fuse panel?



No, I just connect it to the lighter port. It's not on when the car is parked, but my alarm system IS.

I have a second mount for my winter car. The camera works very well and the resolution is amazing (Hi def for sure).

The funny thing is, it's sort of curbing my road "annoyance" (can't really call it rage). When I watch the clips I realize how often I cuss out other drivers, LOL.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2018)

Milkman said:


> No, I just connect it to the lighter port. It's not on when the car is parked, but my alarm system IS.
> 
> I have a second mount for my winter car. The camera works very well and the resolution is amazing (Hi def for sure).
> 
> The funny thing is, it's sort of curbing my road "annoyance" (can't really call it rage). When I watch the clips I realize how often I cuss out other drivers, LOL.


You can set it for park mode if your lighter stays on after you car is turned off. It will loop record about 20 seconds and if the car gets any jarring or movement it then records, but you get the 20 seconds before it turned on from the loop. The loop means it can use less power and doesn't overwrite all your data.

What size of memory card do you use? I bought a dashcam specific 64 gig card on sale from New Egg for $22.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I knew about that feature, but my alarm is enough, plus I have cc video surveilance on my home including my driveway.

It’s enough.

I have a 64gb sd ram, but I spent a bit more to get one that’s more suited for repeated overwriting.


----------

